# Looking for a grinder for filter



## nickdems (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi all,

I've got my espresso all set up, but alot of guests keep asking for filter options as well (cheeky i know). I've got a v60 i can dust off and a syphon for the dramatic effect, but i don't want to use my current grinder (e37s) and have to switch settings every time as such i'm looking for a secondary grinder just for filter.

Are my go-to options pretty much the same as espresso grinders ? I can probably get a mazzer for that price.

Thanks!

Nick

TLDR: suggestions for a grinder to do fine drip (no espresso required)


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

How about a wilfa svart? Great reviews and quite well priced imo

https://yorkemporium.co.uk/products/wilfa-svart-grinder?variant=21467159920729&currency=GBP&gclid=Cj0KCQjwkK_qBRD8ARIsAOteukAC8kEo495cc5hRKk_EP0VC4qzqg_slnDbvvODYLzL58E8AKdw1A74aAmGREALw_wcB


----------



## nickdems (Nov 10, 2015)

thanks ill give it a look


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Your options are alot better for filter/syphon than it is for 'spro & you don't need to spend anywhere near as much for decent results.


----------

